# Boer breeding lines



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking for lines to avoid and lines to covet. The only line I know even the tiniest about is Ram H, and I know that they have good stock and solid genetics. Other than that, don't know much.

Any advice from the Boer breeders out there?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Looking for lines to avoid


Maybe instead of lines to avoid... why don't we tell about lines that are good.... The thing with putting out there.. lines to avoid ...may not be fair to do in certain situations....... I am sure ...we all know of bloodlines....

We need to keep in mind... that someone may be angry at a person .....and may just want to get back at that breeder for something that may not pertain to their goats at all...and by someone putting the breeder names here... may harm another breeders rep....by keeping away buyers....which isn't fair...... 
I do know ...that there are some avoidance out there...it is good to know..but...it is best... for our members to tell about the good bloodlines.... 
However....If anyone has some lines to avoid... then... if it is OK with the Poster NewbieNubian...you can PM or email those to NewbieNubian.... Keep it private 

The thing is... there are a lot of great lines out there....too many to count...so.. it is hard for me to tell them all...... genetics don't always make a great animal... it is What Sire or Dam you put together ...to create that beautiful quality animal.....I have seen great genetics... destroyed by wrong breeding choices...over and over again....
I don't always go by top genetics....I look more at the animal the Sire and Dam first ...then the genetics.... if they all are really nice solid animals then ...that is the animal that I purchase.... not because of the top genetics.... but...don't get me wrong..... I always do love it when ...I have great genetics along with a great animal ...I then have ...the best of both worlds...Registration Papers... don't mean much... if the boer doesn't follow the greatness of those beautiful genetics... :greengrin: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, Toth is very right--papers are papers, but a goat should be judged by it's own individual merits. That being said--there are certain lines that I am interested in and really enjoy looking at the offspring off. Here are a few:

EGGS
Farmers Stock Exchange
I like the buck-Mojo Magic

I also try to buy goats that have a high % of south african bloodlines. I think this helps them be more "marketable" does not necessarily make them a better goat. :thumb:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I really like RRD and Blue Top Farms (breeder). Theyre are several lines I like but I keep finding myself going "Oh I like that goat!" and then not knowing the lines. I know the Bo Jangles lines are good and one of my favorite studs is Cat In The Hat and The Big Cat who I believe is his sire.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I like RRD, and EGGS. Which my buck has both in his lines. Jack Mauldin is the only breeder I have done buisness with yet, but him and his wife were really nice when I picked up Colt from them in June. I've just put my name down for 2 doelings come next spring.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I apologize for my poor wording in my first post. I do know a few good Boer breeders up here, though the one I particularly like is SLF Ranch. They raise their animals strictly on hay and pasture and they only get pellets during breeding season and particularly cold days. So I like the fact that she markets exactly what you get, not something fed up on grain to look awesome for the show ring. Though she does show. I hope to buy my first Boer buck from her. This is just an example of two of her bucks...

Her buck, SLF Tosscala 12T in 2008 as a yearling...










...and in 2011 at four years old...










And another of her bucks, SLF Ultra Mag 35U in 2008...










...and in 2011...










And here is some of their 2011 doelings on pasture...










What do some of you breeders think?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I apologize for my poor wording in my first post. I do know a few good Boer breeders up here, though the one I particularly like is SLF Ranch. They raise their animals strictly on hay and pasture and they only get pellets during breeding season and particularly cold days. So I like the fact that she markets exactly what you get, not something fed up on grain to look awesome for the show ring. Though she does show. I hope to buy my first Boer buck from her. This is just an example of two of her bucks...


 I's OK... :thumb:



> What do some of you breeders think?


The breeder seems to have decent animals......not sure what is going on with the bucks ear there though....


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Concerning his ear, I'd guess frostbite. She lives in Alberta, Canada, and we get some pretty harsh winters up north here. I'm sure she has shelter for them to go into, but that just protects from the wind, not the cold. So if I had to say anything I'd say that's what it is. It happens a lot out here; we had quite a few kids at the dairy this spring that were freezing their ears too.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:tears: their poor ears 

Why would she not want to give them any grain? I mean they look perfectly well cared for but...hay bellies don't go over well at all in the show ring. Is she showing ABGA or IBGA? 

just curious--is all :greengrin: 

If she did grain those guys they would be really big!


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Her reasoning is that she wants goats that grow to their genetic potential. So when she shows the goats, she's showing the goats as they are and not what they became after being grained everyday for the last year (or however long it was). She 'ranch-raises' her Boers alongside their cattle. When selling doelings, she will not sell breeding stock that she wouldn't put back into her own herd, though she mostly markets her bucks in the show-ring. She shows through the Canadian Meat Goat Association. And I've seen her goats in the show-ring and they don't look hay-bellied at all. They don't grow quite as big as the other bucks, but like I said, those other breeders have been pumping the grain into them, and sometimes grain additives (rumensin, etc.) She usually does really well in the show-rings too, and her goats are quite well-behaved for not being handled until it's time to load-up for the show.

She told me a story once saying that she'd bought 14 doelings from another breeder, brought them home, and within two weeks all of them had died. The breeder hadn't told her that he'd been feeding them medicated grain (medicated with feed-additives) all this time, and then she took them home and put them on a straight hay/pasture diet. It killed 'em all. She was very upset about it.

I feel bad to see frozen ears, but up here in the frigid north, it happens quite often, sadly. For farmers here, it's kind of a fact of life. Haha.

This is a picture of my favourite doe of hers...SLF Emily 9P, registered percentage doe










I think she raises phenomenal stock, myself. And she's the woman that started my passion for goats as well, after I helped her and her husband out at the show back in 2008. So I'd like to get some of my starting meat stock from her. onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is always a good idea to ask a breeder... when getting a goat...what the goat is being fed... in order to keep their systems(rumens) in check....and healthy.. so if you need to change.. what they are being fed ...we can do so slowly if possible...but sometimes it isn't possible..... like the breeder you are mentioning...
I know if... you buy a goat... that has been on nothing but show feed(Pellets ect) and just put them on a all grass or hay diet.... they can die or become very ill and are really hard to get back and changed over..... to the way you want to feed them..... 

The frostbite...Ouch...  it is very cold there... you are right..... Brrr... :shocked:


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

It is cold. They lost one of their bucks in -40 temperatures. That's Celcius, btw. But yeah, brrr. I've seen -50 with the windchill even. It's nasty. It's why I love my Galloway cows. Pity most of the woolier/long-haired goats aren't typical used for milk production. Haha.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:shocked: :shocked: wow...that is nasty cold.... it is sad.. she lost a goat or goats....


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, that is very cold. 

It would be good to have a barn for goats in such low temperatures. Goats are from South Africa-they need shelter from such extremes.

My daughters wether was shaved for her FFA show and he keeps a blanket on when the temps dip below 60--and he needs it, he stands hunched up and shivers otherwise.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

-40 is a pretty bad extreme for her part of Canada. Where I am, it's not too uncommon to have -40 with the windchill regularly in the winter, but out of the wind it can be ten or more degrees warmer. It's crazy the type of weather we have here. I would have barns for mine, or at least some good, three-sided, south-facing shelters with bedding for them to huddle into. At the dairy I'm working at, even with the does in a fully-enclosed, but unheated, barn, they're still huddling up for warmth.

And this breeder in particular doesn't clip much, even for a show. Just trims them til they look tidy and makes sure they're nice and clean (especially the big smelly bucks, since they show in November, haha) and that's it. I think that buck she lost is the only animal she's lost to the cold.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Those are big rugged looking goats. I like them. I'd think that breeder
would be a good source to get some foundation does from.


----------

